# mallacoota



## brayden (Mar 24, 2007)

ive been thinking of driving down to mallacoota over the long weekend from melbourne. just wondering if anyones knows how the fishing has been there at the moment and if its werth the long drive. or are there any other sugestions of where to go.


----------

